# Korad ka3005 vendida bajo la marca Velleman



## jjjasesino (Oct 2, 2015)

Hola a todos, primero les presentaré la situación:

Actualmente dispongo de una fuente como la Korad ka3005 vendida bajo la marca Velleman, va muy bien y no tengo queja de ella, pero me veo muy limitado al tener una única salida, he usado muchas veces los 78xx para salir del paso pero es un montaje un tanto precario, ya que estoy en segundo curso de ingeniería electrónica industrial y automática y algunos compañeros quieres hacerse una fuente les ofrecí entre todos ¨diseñar¨ (si no plagiar) una fuente para montarnos todos y dejarla como proyecto para futuros estudiantes.

Personalmente pretendo meter unas 6 u 8 de estas en un chasis rack doble de 19¨ que tiraron en la universidad(dentro tenía un triste pc pentium 2 , tiraron como 20 de estos, los usarían en informática para enseñar a los alumnos de que se trata un cluster o como se llame.


Queríamos que fuese de 1A , 20v al menos y poder poner limitación de corriente.

Buscando opciones vimos que en el datasheet del lm317 sale este circuito recomendado:








Veamos, pondré las siguientes preguntas:

1- Es recomendable este tipo de montaje?

2- Los jfet son realmente necesarios o se pueden sustituir por otro método? en caso de ser necesarios, tienen equivalente moderno? (están obsoletos)

3- Tengo potenciómetros de 10 vueltas , pero son de 10k y 20k, según los cálculos valdría cualquiera de los dos si les pongo una resistencia en paralelo de 5k o de 1k según donde los vaya a poner en el circuito pero.... funcionaría en la realidad?

4- Entiendo (mas o menos) el funcionamiento de los jfet pero no me aclaro por que el gate está conectado directamente a la fuente de -10V, osease, no llego a entender su función.

5- A la salida del lm317 que se ocupa de la corriente constante hay una r llamada rsc que se ocupa del sensado de la corriente por una caída de potencial, he visto varios diseños con operacionales y otros métodos, pero este diseño jamás lo vi y por lo tanto no se que valor darle a la dicha resistencia, me suena de ver una formula para la rcs, pero no aparece en el datasheet al buscar con ctrl+f ; supongo que tendrá que ver con el vref de 1,25v internos del 317 y el potenciometro de la pata adj, pero no aparece.


Ante todo esto es un proyecto de ALUMNOS de una ingeniería, lo hacemos por DIVERSIÓN y por utilidad, no os pido que nos lo deis todo masticadito, solo que nos guiéis, antes que darnos un valor de rcs o de cualquier cosa directamente preferimos que nos pongáis la formula resuelta, que nos pongáis solo la formula o que unicamente nos encamieis , de otra forma no se aprende y los solo 4 años que dura la carrera no hay mucho tiempo para aprender, cuanto mas aprendamos por todos lados mejor, y eso solo se hace trabajando. 

Esto es todo si no me olvido nada, espero no ser un incordio y muchas gracias por la ayuda en pasados posts.

Aquí abajo pongo la imagen de otras formas ya que por lo visto hay personas que no les aparece.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 2, 2015)

Gracias.

Los jfet podrías reemplazarlos por fuentes de corriente constante usando transistores, el valor de dichas fuentes debe coincidir con el valor del Idss de cada jfet (hoja de datos).


Saludos.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 2, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Los jfet podrías reemplazarlos por fuentes de corriente constante usando transistores, el valor de dichas fuentes debe coincidir con el valor del Idss de cada jfet (hoja de datos).
> 
> ...



según lo que me dices el transistor que tome el lugar del 2n3822 http://www.microsemi.com/document-portal/doc_view/8801-lds-0005-pdf debería dar entre 2 y 10 mA y el que tome el lugar del 2n5640 http://www.alltronics.com/mas_assets/acrobat/2N5640.pdf debería proporcionar un mínimo de 5mA (Sería conveniente digo yo instalar un trimpot para posteriormente ajustar la salida de los transistores no), tambíen, sumo que esos transistores estarán conectados a la misma tensión de -10v, en ese caso tendré que estudiar como se conectan en ese caso los transistores.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta y corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 2, 2015)

Fuente de 5A, Corriente/Voltaje variable.

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm117.pdf (pag. 21)

LM317 = LM117


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 2, 2015)

He estado revisando el datasheet y esta fuente pinta muy bien, seguramente la monte para un uso habitual, pero nos interesó la fuente que posteé ya que es capaz de bajas a 0v (según dice).

en caso de haber mucha complicación usaríamos la fuente propuesta por Ruben, pero de momento nos interesa mas la otra, además de que para explicar el funcionamiento es mas simple ( los alumnos de primer año les cuesta mucho entender un operacional pues se dan en segundo y los 317 no cuesta entender su funcionamiento básico).

Reitero la pregunta 3, puedo sustituir un pot de 5k por uno de 20k con una resistencia de 5k en paralelo? dependería de si lo uso como divisor de tensión? estoy casi seguro de que si simplemente uso el pot como una r variable puenteando el terminal central con uno de los exteriores funcionaría.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 2, 2015)

jjjasesino dijo:


> según lo que me dices el transistor que tome el lugar del 2n3822 http://www.microsemi.com/document-portal/doc_view/8801-lds-0005-pdf debería dar entre 2 y 10 mA y el que tome el lugar del 2n5640 http://www.alltronics.com/mas_assets/acrobat/2N5640.pdf debería proporcionar un mínimo de 5mA (Sería conveniente digo yo instalar un trimpot para posteriormente ajustar la salida de los transistores no), tambíen, sumo que esos transistores estarán conectados a la misma tensión de -10v, en ese caso tendré que estudiar como se conectan en ese caso los transistores.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la respuesta y corregidme si me equivoco.


Sí, estás bien en lo referente a las fuentes de corriente. Para reemplazarlas por transistores bipolares averigua el funcionamiento de fuentes de corriente con BJT, también pueden aparecer en la literatura como mimo de corriente o repetidores de corriente.

Sobre tu pregunta del potenciómetro: yo no haría lo que propoes ya que el comportamiento resultante podría no ser lineal quedando todo en una fuente de muy ardua regulación.


Saludos.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 2, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Sí, estás bien en lo referente a las fuentes de corriente. Para reemplazarlas por transistores bipolares averigua el funcionamiento de fuentes de corriente con BJT, también pueden aparecer en la literatura como mimo de corriente o repetidores de corriente.
> 
> Sobre tu pregunta del potenciómetro: yo no haría lo que propoes ya que el comportamiento resultante podría no ser lineal quedando todo en una fuente de muy ardua regulación.
> 
> ...



Deacuerdo, lo de los potenciometros descartado, usaré temporalmente los de una vuelta hasta encargar los de 10 vueltas del valor adecuado en aliexpress.

Me informaré de las fuentes de corriente negativa, creo que hay un profesor al que le gusta guiar a los alumnos en cosas de este estilo, le pediré ayuda si tiene un hueco.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2015)

Hola.

Para las fuentes negativas, se emplean fuentes independientes de la fuente de laboratorio. En otras palabras, se usan dos fuentes, una positivas y otra negativa.



Para más información, descarga esto: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11662/ONSEMI/LM317.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

Ya veo , muchas gracias y pido disculpas por haber pasado por alto un circuito con explicación que se encontraba en la siguiente página del que escogimos  .

Por lo que entiendo en la parte de voltaje constante el otro fet también ha de estar conectado  a una fuente negativa de almenos -1,25V no?


No se podría solucionar esto retirando los jfet y en vez de poner una fuente de intensidad con transistores hacer un arreglo con zeners?

Me suena haber visto algo así una vez para conseguir 0v de salida con el 317.


Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2015)

El tema del reemplazo de potenciometro por uno de mayor valor con una resistencia en paralelo es un "ejercicio" muy instructivo y del que pueden aprender mucho si eso es lo que quieren.
Primero deberian analizar como es la variacion de la tension de salida en funcion de la posicion del eje de un pote lineal del valor correcto. Luego hay que repetir lo mismo pero con el pote de 10 o 20k con una R en paralelo. Se van a llevar una sorpresa y van a aprender mucho en el camino... incluso a usar un simulador.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

Tenias razón zoidberg, ha sido curioso el funcionameinto, podré sustituir la de 5k por lo que veo pero la otra tendré que buscar el potenciómetro de 10vueltas del valor adecuado.










Entonces no podría poner un zener con su Rzener para obtener esos miliamperios desde la fuente de -10v?

Dicha fuente puede ser de menor valor (por lo que dice el datasheet creo entender que con 1,25v basta y así abaratar costes en ese trafo extra?


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 3, 2015)

El potenciometro se utiliza para controlar el flujo de la corriente Iadj (alrededor de 50 uA) y controla el máximo voltaje de salida, en el datasheet viene la formula.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

ruben90 dijo:


> El potenciometro se utiliza para controlar el flujo de la corriente Iadj (alrededor de 50 uA) y controla el máximo voltaje de salida, en el datasheet viene la formula.




A ver, eso lo entiendo, pero lo que me lía ahora es: si Iadj es de 50µA, los jfet por que dejan pasar entre 5 y 10mah?

Sigo pensando que puede haber un arreglo con un zener, disculpadme si sueno pesado, repasaré mis apuntes y postearé el circuito que digo a ver si puede ser posible, aviso de antemano que los cálculos los realizaré con las idss de los jfet que me parece los mas adecuado, por algo están en el circuito recomendado digo yo.

Puede que tarde un par de dias o tres, ahora mismo nos están fusilando con trabajos y algún que otro examen.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 3, 2015)

Investigando, encontre tu mismo circuito, en otro foro (por desgracia ruso) pero creo que el JFET es solo para obtener los 0V del LM317 (LM117). Me imagino que si los quitas, obtendrias una salida MIN de 1,25V, no los 0V.

Te dejo el link del foro: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/277619


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

Gracias por el hallazgo, la página es alemana y gracias  a dios entiendo algunas palabras por mi afición a los diseños alemanes de maquinaria de guerra, así que podré sacar algo en claro.


Lo de que los jfet son para conseguir 0v a la salida ya lo sabía, lo pone en un asterisco informativo en el datasheet, pero ahora lo que pretendo es sustituirlos, ya sea por una fuente de corriente segativa ( ya que los jfet están descatalogados) o a ser posible por algo mucho mas simple como una fuente con un zener, pero no estoy seguro de esto último, por ello lo revisaré en mis apuntes a ver que puedo sacar en limpio de aquí.


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 3, 2015)

El JFET 2n3822 es canal N y su Imax es de 10mA al igual que el 2N5640, su VDS y VGS es de 30V (debido al voltaje de la fuente). Si observas la curva de transferencia de los JFET canal N, si VGS = 0, IDSS = ID, pero si aplicas voltaje negativo (VGS < 0) IDSS comienza a decrecer al punto de llegar a la zona de corte (no conduce). Así que usa la lógica, observa las conexiones del 2N3822 y  el 2n5640, su GATE esta conectado a -10V, entonces se encuentras en corte. Un transistor en corte podria tomarse como una resistencia de valor infinito, ya que no deja pasar corriente alguna (equivalente a un switch abierto). Entonces podrias pobrar colocando un transistor PNP, o coloca una resistencia de un valor grande (10M, 100M, etc) pero sería mejor un transistor o busca un equivalente del JFET.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

Gracias por la aclaración Rubén, me estaba convenciendo de usar los jfet pero los equivalentes que he encontrado son muy caros, no bajan de 5€ la pieza, supongo que haré alguna prueba con los transistores en fuente de corriente, pero un valor tan bajo es un poco dificil creo yo no?


Las resistencias no las pones como una opcción aceptable por que razón?
Si solo hay que dejar pasar unos miliamperios eso podría funcionar no?

Que estoy pasando por alto?


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2015)

.



jjjasesino

Fijate en _*este thread*_ que fue realizado por un Sr. Moderador del Foro.


Ahí tendrás una *muy buena idea* de como obtener la tensión necesaria para que la fuente regule desde 0V.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 3, 2015)

usan jfet talvez porque como son componentes de material N-P, al aplicar una corriente negativa, el sustrato tipo P se ve atraido a la corriente negativa, pero solo es una idea, en ese asunto no sabría orientarte, no te queda más que probar. Por eso mejor utiliza un transistor PNP o NPN y ajustalo a tu necesidad. Digo si tienes tus dudas. Pero la electronica se trata de eso, aveces de prueba y error.

Si no puedes con los transistores prueba con la resistencia de mayor valor que encuentres, suerte. Espero que tu proyecto salga bien.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 3, 2015)

Acá te dejo una simulación para un lm317 (equivalente) y un espejo de corriente. La salida no regula hasta 0V, pero podría hacerlo usando una fuente negativa para los transistores bipolares. Agregando otro transistor se puede crear la corriente necesaria para la etapa de regulación de voltaje.






El potenciómetro usado en la simulación es de 20K, puede usarse indistintamente uno de hasta 1K con resultados similares.


Saludos.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 3, 2015)

Me arrodillo ante ti jreyes, en la carrera aun no hemos dado los bjt y solo acostumbro a usarlos en potenciales positivos, si tu me aseguras que al emisor le puedo aplicar tensión negativa me lo creeré, pero me asalta la duda le as bases que no tienen resistencia alguna, esto me lleva a pensar que eso es un esquema guías mas que un montaje ¨final¨.

Por alguna razón intuyo que si a la patita de adj le llegan -2v la salida tendrá (1.25-2) -0,75V respecto a la entrada al lm317 además de la caida interna que sufre no?
Si esto es cierto interesa averiguar cual es el voltaje que cae en los componentes que hay entre la fuente negativa y la pata adj para que el potencial en dicha pata se acerque lo máximo a -1,25v sin llegar a ser menor.

(Esto es lo que supongo que pasaría en la etapa de regulación de tensión, con la de corriente no me imagino que pasaría)

Este puente que se avecina en españa espero tener ya los 3904 que casualmente pedí hace tiempo, en su defecto usaría algún bc548 o 546 que tengo por aquí.

Si esto funciona la parte de regulación de corriente estaría solucionada.

Me atrevería a decir que el mismo montaje del par de transistores debería de funcionar en la parte de regulación de tensión.



jreyes dijo:


> Acá te dejo una simulación para un lm317 (equivalente) y un espejo de corriente. La salida no regula hasta 0V, pero podría hacerlo usando una fuente negativa para los transistores bipolares. Agregando otro transistor se puede crear la corriente necesaria para la etapa de regulación de voltaje.


 

Hola de nuevo, he tenido un rato hoy y me he puesto a revisar este esquema, con los jfet yo entendí que se les "saturaba" o se les inducía un estado en el que pase lo que pase siempre dejarían pasar una corriente fija de entre 5 y 10 mA, pero el montaje con los transistores me está desconcertando, no llego a entender como el montaje de cortocircuitar el colector con las dos bases no va a explotar.

Alguien nos explicaría el por que eso no debería explotar?, tampoco veo como dejará pasar la infima corriente de la que hablamos.

Por lo que me imagino estás usando el transistor izquierdo alimentado por la salida del condensador de filtro ( lo que en principio no veo que sea muy buena idea, pues no pretendo diseñar una fuente de 3A para una carga de 1A con tal de que la salida del filtro sea lo mas plana posible, la idea de la fuente es que no sea muy costosa) para que circule una corriente hacia la fuente negativa y que voltaje que quedaría en el colector del primer transistor llevarlo al segundo transistor, no me ha dado tiempo a hacer el cálculo , pero me imagino que según el valor de la fuente negativa, la intensidad en base de los transistores cambiará, no?




Gracias por el apoyo
Saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Oct 5, 2015)

Pues simula el jfet, y ve como se comporta, y te sacas de dudas, lo mucho que puede suceder es que se sumen o resten los voltajes, no puede hacerte corto porque tiene un semiconductor entre las 2 fuentes.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 5, 2015)

jjjasesino dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, he tenido un rato hoy y me he puesto a revisar este esquema, con los jfet yo entendí que se les ``saturaba´´ o se les inducía un estado en el que pase lo que pase siempre dejarían pasar una corriente fija de entre 5 y 10 mA, pero el montaje con los transistores me está desconcertando, no llego a entender como el montaje de cortocircuitar el colector con las dos bases no va a explotar.
> 
> Alguien nos explicaría el por que eso no debería explotar?, tampoco veo como dejará pasar la infima corriente de la que hablamos.
> 
> ...


El montaje de la base cortocicuitada con el colector no explota porque el transistor se comporta como un diodo. La corriente que pasa por la resistencia del bjt de la izquierda es igual a [VCC+VEE-0.7]/R. Esa corriente corresponde a la del colector de dicho transistor + las corrientes de las dos bases (que se suponen idénticas). Al ser las corrientes de base iguales la corriente de colector del segundo transistor es (idealmente) idéntica a la del primero, por eso se le llama espejo de corriente.

Acá te dejo un enlace a wikipedia que explica algo el asunto: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espejo_de_corriente

Si usas una fuente negativa la alimentación del primer transistor puede hacerse desde 0V.


Saludos.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 6, 2015)

Veamos si no me equivoco, si VEE es el potencial aplicado a los emisores , según el potencial negativo que quiera aplicar, solo he de usar esa fórmula para establecer la corriente que quiera para el segundo transistor( asumo que el segundo transistor actúa como tal y que la corriente conducida es el resultado del producto de Ibase con la ganancia, por lo que la intensidad de base será minúscula para alcanzar solo 5 o 10 ma no?


En tu diseño me llama la atención que conectas los colectores a uno y otro lado del regulador y no al mismo potencial, al contrario que en el diseño de wikipedia, supongo que al tratarse de una fuente de corriente no importa.

Otra pregunta es si hay que realizar el mismo montaje idéntico para la parte de regulación de voltaje o se puede recalcular la R de colector del primer transistor para que suministre intensidad suficiente para el transistor de la parte de regulación de voltaje?

De antemano pienso que habría que realizar otra vez el montaje para la regulación de voltaje, pero como se trata de una fuente de corriente y no las conozco demasiado bien, es una duda que me surje.

Iré montando en un simulador a ratos el circuito a ver que ocurre.

Vale, nada, he estado mirándolo mejor y la única duda que me queda es si VEE es el potencial aplicado a los emisores.

Gracias.

Saludos Jorge.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 7, 2015)

Sí, es el potencial aplicado a los emisores.

Saludos.


----------



## jjjasesino (Oct 9, 2015)

Pidiendo consejo me han recomendado y he conseguido una copia de la decima edicion de el siguiente libro de electrónica:
Electrónica: Teoría de Circuitos y Dispositivos Electrónicos, 10 Edición – Robert L. Boylestad & Louis Nashelsky

En el departamento de electrónica donde pregunté lo llaman el grial para aprender, en él he encontrado una explicación que si he entendido, pues la de wikipedia habían términos que no encontraba por ninguna parte en datasheets o por internet.


Lo que resta es hacer una pequeña prueba, pero ahora mismo tengo que estudiar para los primeros exámenes de la carrera, así que estaré menos activo y tardaré un tiempo.



Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, veremos como evoluciona el proyecto.


----------



## jjjasesino (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola de nuevo a todos, por fín terminé los primeros exámenes y después de dos días con la protoboard frustrado y tras descubrir que las pletinas de esta estaban oxidadas he conseguido hacer funcionar la fuente(solo he montado la parte de regulación de voltaje de momento) con una entrada de 30v al lm317 y una tensión negativa de 12v para el espejo de corriente.


Me asaltan unas dudas:

Resulta que puedo llegar a tener tensión negativa entre vout del lm317 y GND, probé a poner un pequeño diodo 4001 a la salida para evitar tensiones negativas( por si me salto algo, no instalé el diodo de protección que aparece arriba del todo en el esquema), cuando medía con el diodo puesto, el multímetro me daba mediciones extrañas, cuando llegaba a los 200mv de pronto se pone a bailar entre los 100 y los 400mv.

1 - puede ser que al no tener una carga conectada no se alcance una intensidad mínima de funcionamiento?


2 - Puedo usar un comparador sensando una resistencia de alguna forma para conseguir siempre esa Imínima de carga?

3 -  En vez del diodo a la salida sería mas adecuado poner pequeños presets en serie a los potenciometros para ajustar la tensión a 0 y que no baje a tensión negativa?

Lamento no poder poner esquemas, estoy en un descanso entre clases.


----------



## jreyes (Nov 9, 2015)

Los reguladores necesitan un mínimo de carga para funcionar correctamente. Los espejos de corriente deberían ser capaces de generar esta carga y de eso el circuito debería funcionar como se espera.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jjjasesino (Nov 10, 2015)

El circuito es este, el regulador es un 7805, es el único que hay en el programa.










El d4 es el diodo que comenté que he añadido para evitar la salida negativa.

Los presets que decía los habia pensado poner entre Q1 y VR1 por ejemplo pero no estoy seguro de ello.

En las pruebas VR1 se trata de un pot de 10 vueltas de 10kOhm en vez de 5k, es lo único de lo que dispongo ahora mismo.


----------

